
High Energy Electron Confinement in a Magnetic Cusp Configuration - kristianp
http://arxiv.org/abs/1406.0133
======
kristianp
Discussion on talk-polywell.org here: [http://talk-
polywell.org/bb/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=5425](http://talk-
polywell.org/bb/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=5425)

